# pretzel rods



## rosezm (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi there
I am desparetely looking for pretzel rods to make homemade chocolate covered pretzel rods. cant seem to find a wholesale supplier
any idea where or how to get them i am in canada but willing to get them from the states. thanks


----------



## chefboyofdees (Nov 11, 2007)

Have you looked at "Rold Gold" brand? Those are the ones I use. :lips:


----------



## rosezm (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi
Where do u get them?
thanks


----------



## chefboyofdees (Nov 11, 2007)

Albertsons; Safeway; Krogers; Frito-Lay - Potato Chips, Snack Food, Lay's, Dorito's, Fritos, Cheetos, Tostitos I did a search and here are all the stores in my zip code which have them...hope this helps Frito-Lay - Potato Chips, Snack Food, Lay's, Dorito's, Fritos, Cheetos, Tostitos


----------



## jerry i h (Aug 11, 2008)

Snyder's Pretzels. That is the brand we use at work, and we ship our chocolate-covered pretzels all over the U.S. Just email the corporate website, and they will put you in touch with a local distributor. That is how I discovered them.


----------



## rosezm (Mar 29, 2005)

Hi
thanks for the post, I bought a case of snyder's however I find they have a very strong taste. I wish I could have bought rold golf but they are discontinued here in canada 
thanks everybody


----------

